# What are you thankful for?



## Jacqui (Nov 13, 2013)

We did a thread like this once before and it was kinda a nice thread, so I think we should do one this month since Thanksgiving (for most of us) is coming. This is a thread, where your not limited to giving just one answer, in fact, you might want to do one a day for the whole month.

What are you thankful for?


I am thankful for my family and getting to watch my children grow and develop into what I think are some pretty awesome and kind people. I never get enough time with them, but when I do I am filled with laughter, pride, and just an amazement that they are actually mine. I am so blessed they take time to write, call, visit and especially my youngest son, to help old mom with manual labor. I don't get much time with my hubby, but the time we do have is special and some how we manage to still stay close to each other. I can not imagine my life without any of them and count myself so very lucky each and every day.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Nov 13, 2013)

Got a lot to be thankful for...wonderful (and very tolerant) wife/soul mate/best friend, 3 great kids, a comfortable lifestyle, a career that looks a lot like play, and a lot of good friends.

And 3 of the best looking (IMABO) Hermann's torts ever!  [/u]


----------



## Leopard Tortoise Lover 16199 (Nov 13, 2013)

Family, friends, life, love, health, pets, music, books, clothes, house, food.... And tortoise forum! [TURTLE]


----------



## sibi (Nov 13, 2013)

I grateful to God that my two year old sullies didn't die today! Last night it got as low as 34 here in Florida. For some reason, the electric tripped and when I went to feed and soak them today, I found the room temp to be 54 degrees! It was colder inside that room then outside. The sullies were looking lifeless. I grabbed a hold of one of them and it felt like a cold rock. I wailed so hard I thought I was going to die. He wouldn't move I immediately checked the outlet, and switched on the electric. I set it as high as it could go. I pulled my sweater over him as I felt my body freeze. I held him and put him near the heater. I called my husband from work. He came as fast as the day I called him when I was having a heart attack. When he arrived, he grabbed a hold of the other one and pulled his sweater over him too. He was cursing and wanted to place the heater within inches of the torts. It took all day to warm those babies up. Finally, they ate, pooped, and was walking around as if nothing happened. But it did! I don't know what caused the circuit to trip except that I had the two pig blankets and the heater on one circuit. We have two dedicated circuits, and I can't understand why I didn't separate the heating. Tonight will be another cold night, and I think I'll be sleeping with them tonight! Grateful? You bet!!!


----------



## AZtortMom (Nov 13, 2013)

sibi said:


> I grateful to God that my two year old sullies didn't die today! Last night it got as low as 34 here in Florida. For some reason, the electric tripped and when I went to feed and soak them today, I found the room temp to be 54 degrees! It was colder inside that room then outside. The sullies were looking lifeless. I grabbed a hold of one of them and it felt like a cold rock. I wailed so hard I thought I was going to die. He wouldn't move I immediately checked the outlet, and switched on the electric. I set it as high as it could go. I pulled my sweater over him as I felt my body freeze. I held him and put him near the heater. I called my husband from work. He came as fast as the day I called him when I was having a heart attack. When he arrived, he grabbed a hold of the other one and pulled his sweater over him too. He was cursing and wanted to place the heater within inches of the torts. It took all day to warm those babies up. Finally, they ate, pooped, and was walking around as if nothing happened. But it did! I don't know what caused the circuit to trip except that I had the two pig blankets and the heater on one circuit. We have two dedicated circuits, and I can't understand why I didn't separate the heating. Tonight will be another cold night, and I think I'll be sleeping with them tonight! Grateful? You bet!!!



I'm so glad your babies are ok!! I would have lost it!


I am grateful for the loved ones in my life and the nice life I have in Phoenix. I am grateful I have the opportunity to travel as much as we do. We indeed have a good life


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 13, 2013)

sibi said:


> I grateful to God that my two year old sullies didn't die today!



So glad it didn't get really cold there. I don't know what those alarms are called, but they can warn you inside your home when the temps out in the shed fall too low. Might want to check them out.


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm thankful to the men and women that put there life on the line for us . I'm talking about our military personnel . I'm thankful for living in the land of the free . I'm thankful for a healthy life . I'm thankful for my wife and kids . I'm thankful for my animal friends,and human friends. I'm thankful to all you guys and girls that help me take care of my tortoise .
Most of all I'm thankful to our good Lord to have blessed me with all I have.


----------



## sibi (Nov 13, 2013)

That's exactly what were gonna do. My husband is looking online for that very thing.

Oh, it got cold. They almost froze to death! You should have felt them...I don't know how low it would have to go to freeze them, but I can tell you, they were almost there.



Jacqui said:


> sibi said:
> 
> 
> > I grateful to God that my two year old sullies didn't die today!
> ...


----------



## luvpetz27 (Nov 13, 2013)

I am thankful for my family including my wonderful pets, friends, my job, my home and ofcourse TFO!!!


----------



## Pokeymeg (Nov 13, 2013)

I am thankful for all of my friends and family, and for my job, and for my health!!! This time last year my boyfriend and I were both laid off  but on a brighter note, he just found out today that after 3 1/2 years he is still cancer free!!  

I'm also super thankful for my wonderful tortoise, Dante! My life would be dull without him!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 13, 2013)

Pokeymeg said:


> he just found out today that after 3 1/2 years he is still cancer free!!



That is great!! Can I ask what type of cancer he had?


----------



## terryo (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm thankful for good health, freedom, attentive family, close friends, a warm home, enough food, and warm clothing. I'm thankful for all the good things we take for granted, and pray for all the people who don't have freedom, clothes, a warm home or good health and friends to help them. I'm thankful that God has been so good to me and my family. I'm thankful for my faith that has helped me through such rough times.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 15, 2013)

While my health may not be perfect, I am thankful for the health that I do have.

My eyesight can no longer without glasses, read the print on the pages of those books which capture my imagination and transport me to interesting places and make characters become alive. Yet, with glasses I can still enjoy those wonderful books. I can stop and take the time to watch the bald eagle as he soars on the wind. Colorful butterflies float from dancing on the breeze blooms. I can see and be amazed by the paper thin translucent wings of the dragonflies balancing upon the tall grasses by the water's edge. The awe that a young child experiences upon the discovery of the simplest, most common things can still be seen with my eyes and sometimes, maybe just for a moment, I can still feel that same awe with them. These old eyes of mine can still enjoy the way a smile can brighten up the face and eyes can glisten with amusement of those around you. There are kittens to watch and laugh at, as they scamper after the blowing fall leaves. Tortoises also to watch, as they try to reach that succulent flower on the dandelion or tasty tidbit of young clover which seems to always be the part just out of reach.  So many things for the eyes to see. For this, I am thankful.

My hands may no longer be as soft, nor as strong as they once were, but they can still enjoy running across the back of the cats, as they weave between my legs. They can still reach out and gently touch the face of the man I love and who loves me back or hold his hand, as we walk side by side. For this, I am thankful.

My knees have grown stiff and even simple old pleasures like planting or working in my flowers/weeds is much more painful then before. It's work to get down on the ground or and getting back up with any grace? Forget that! Just getting up is the only focus these days. Takes more preplanning and often the help of other objects to manage it.  Still, the important thing is, I can still do it. I can get down there on that cold and often wet dirt, trowel in hand enlarging the holes to plant something that holds such great promise for next year. I never think about the possibility that I won't be seeing this new plant grow and reward me with a great flourish of blooms to see, smell, or be eaten by my tortoises. With my nose filled with the wonderful aroma of the soil with it's composting plants, worms wiggling as they are uncovered, and that bratty kitten trying to help me with my work, it is all about possibilities, deams, visions, and tomorrows. For this I am thankful.

I have been blessed with a nose, that knows there is no need for it to smell everything, especially those "yucky" things. It does however, bring to me that delicate, sweet scent being gently carried in on the unseen breeze from the rose bush just outside the window, whose vast numbers of thorns make sure you don't come too close to it's fragile blooms. It brings me the mouth watering smell of bread baking, the spicey blends from food cooking, and the fresh smell of spring rains bringing life once more. For this,I am thankful.

So yes, while my body may know more pain, move slower, be unable to do all that it once could do with ease and without thought, I am thankful for what it still can do.


----------



## erica anne (Nov 15, 2013)

What a great thread! I am thankful that we have a loving Creator, that I am blessed with friends and family and that I can find such joy in the simple things in life. Like spending time with Franklin [WHITE SMILING FACE]


----------



## terryo (Nov 15, 2013)

Very beautifully put Jacqui.


----------



## AZtortMom (Nov 15, 2013)

Today I'm thankful I have torts that make me laugh everyday even when I have things in my life that make me cry.


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: RE: What are you thankful for?*



AZtortMom said:


> Today I'm thankful I have torts that make me laugh everyday even when I have things in my life that make me cry.



Why do you want to cry ? We are here to talk to if you need us . Maybe we can help make your day a little better.


----------



## AZtortMom (Nov 15, 2013)

mike taylor said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> > Today I'm thankful I have torts that make me laugh everyday even when I have things in my life that make me cry.
> ...



Thanks Mike  one of my best friends was murdered by her16 old son about a month ago, so it was just so brutal and sudden. Most days I'm ok, but others, I'm not, it's just part of the grieving process, that's all


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 15, 2013)

AZtortMom said:


> Thanks Mike  one of my best friends was murdered by her16 old son about a month ago, so it was just so brutal and sudden. Most days I'm ok, but others, I'm not, it's just part of the grieving process, that's all



Oh wow, I never would have guess that for the reason. How sad on so many levels. *hugs*


----------



## AZtortMom (Nov 15, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Mike  one of my best friends was murdered by her16 old son about a month ago, so it was just so brutal and sudden. Most days I'm ok, but others, I'm not, it's just part of the grieving process, that's all
> ...



Thanks jaqui [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH] she loved and took care of my torts when I traveled for work, so it's bittersweet when I see my babies


----------



## theresal (Nov 15, 2013)

I am blessed and thankful for God, a wonderful loving husband that puts up with my love for animals, a beautiful baby boy that is 18 months old today that's beginning to share my love for animals, family and friends that love me, good health, a job, health insurance, food, a warm safe place to call home, my pets, a free country provided by the men and women in uniform, freedom to come and go, abillity to see, smell, hear, touch, taste and just enjoy the beautiful things God has on this earth for us. I am thankful for lots of other things too but most of all I am thankful to be blessed by God with everthing I truly need.


----------



## AZtortMom (Nov 15, 2013)

theresal said:


> I am blessed and thankful for God, a wonderful loving husband that puts up with my love for animals, a beautiful baby boy that is 18 months old today that's beginning to share my love for animals, family and friends that love me, good health, a job, health insurance, food, a warm safe place to call home, my pets, a free country provided by the men and women in uniform, freedom to come and go, abillity to see, smell, hear, touch, taste and just enjoy the beautiful things God has on this earth for us. I am thankful for lots of other things too but most of all I am thankful to be blessed by God with everthing I truly need.



Nicely stated [WHITE SMILING FACE]ï¸


----------



## forujade00 (Nov 15, 2013)

I am thankful to be one year cancer free. I am thankful for my family, animals and friends. I thank the Lord for taking care of all my needs and for loving me in spite of.


----------



## cemmons12 (Nov 15, 2013)

At this point in my "so called life", nothing....


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: RE: What are you thankful for?*



AZtortMom said:


> mike taylor said:
> 
> 
> > AZtortMom said:
> ...



I'm so sorry. There is nothing I could say to help you get over the pain of loosing a loved friend . But remember the good times you guys had and she will always be with you .


----------



## theresal (Nov 15, 2013)

AZtortMom said:


> theresal said:
> 
> 
> > I am blessed and thankful for God, a wonderful loving husband that puts up with my love for animals, a beautiful baby boy that is 18 months old today that's beginning to share my love for animals, family and friends that love me, good health, a job, health insurance, food, a warm safe place to call home, my pets, a free country provided by the men and women in uniform, freedom to come and go, abillity to see, smell, hear, touch, taste and just enjoy the beautiful things God has on this earth for us. I am thankful for lots of other things too but most of all I am thankful to be blessed by God with everthing I truly need.
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## AZtortMom (Nov 15, 2013)

mike taylor said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> > mike taylor said:
> ...



Absolutely that is what matters the most! I am so thankful for the last memory we had together was she gave me a hug and a kiss on the cheek and said she missed me [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES]


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 15, 2013)

forujade00 said:


> I am thankful to be one year cancer free. I am thankful for my family, animals and friends. I thank the Lord for taking care of all my needs and for loving me in spite of.



*Celebration!!!​*
That is so very very wonderful!!




cemmons12 said:


> At this point in my "so called life", nothing....


Breaks my heart to read this Chris. *hugs*


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: RE: What are you thankful for?*



cemmons12 said:


> At this point in my "so called life", nothing....



And why are we so down ? Would you like to talk about it ?


----------



## cemmons12 (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks Jacqui, and no thanks Mike, but thanks for asking.


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: RE: What are you thankful for?*



cemmons12 said:


> Thanks Jacqui, and no thanks Mike, but thanks for asking.



Anytime sometimes it helps to let it out .


----------



## cemmons12 (Nov 15, 2013)

Trust me, they have heard me on here enough, hence why I dont post much anymore...


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 15, 2013)

cemmons12 said:


> Trust me, they have heard me on here enough, hence why I dont post much anymore...



Please do not look at it that way. It can help to talk or just simply to get it all out and that is one of the reasons we are here. Do as much of it as you need.


----------



## AZtortMom (Nov 15, 2013)

cemmons12 said:


> Trust me, they have heard me on here enough, hence why I dont post much anymore...



I love hearing about you and Cooper [HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸[TURTLE]


----------



## cemmons12 (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks Jacqui, but anymore, talking about things makes me want to just say "goodnight". AZtortMom I will try and make myself write some updates on my thread..


----------



## ascott (Nov 15, 2013)

I am thankful for knowing Chris.....Love you man


----------



## cemmons12 (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks Angela, love u too!  You have been a very good friend to me!


----------



## cemmons12 (Nov 16, 2013)

And Jacqui, I am sorry for being a downer on a thread that should be a positive one.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 16, 2013)

cemmons12 said:


> And Jacqui, I am sorry for being a downer on a thread that should be a positive one.



No problem. *hugs*


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 16, 2013)

cemmons12 said:


> Trust me, they have heard me on here enough, hence why I dont post much anymore...



Well, it probably wouldn't be a good idea to spread it all around the Forum, but you DO have your own thread...a thread that I look for every day to see if you've posted anything new. You have many friends here on the Forum, and we all are pulling for you!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 16, 2013)

I am thankful for TFO. I was already caring for my tortoises pretty much the same way as I do now, but I have picked up little pointers and ideas here and there. I did things like keep my substrate damp before coming in here, but never really stopped to think about why I was doing it and/or how it helped. I have learned so many new foods that I have tried out on my tortoises and plants to grow for them. I have meet some of the most awesome and generous folks in here. They share everything from their shoulders, their knowledge, their extra plants, and even helped me have money to care for a rescued Russian. The members here share bits and pieces of themselves and their lives. They make me laugh, cry, and feel more thankful for my own life. It has given me a place to go to let off steam, to ask (and receive) help, or just to spend time. I am thankful because this place and the wonderfulmembers have become my friends and family.


----------



## terryo (Nov 16, 2013)

I am thankful for "Just Me". She made me smile today. Thank you for your kindness.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 17, 2013)

I am thankful for a member in here who has become my best friend. This person is there when I am down and need to rant and rave. If I need a laugh, there is normally one to be found in the messages I receive from her. I wish I lived closer to her, so we could meet up for lunches or just spend time sitting at her pond. She gifts me each day, with just knowing she is there be it by PMs, emails, or phone calls. She has given me a fright or too, but she is worth it.   Together we have shared lots of laughs, some wicked comments, and even down times. I have even learned a few things from her.  I have not known her for long, but she is just one you feel like you have always known. I am so glad she found TFO, so I could find her. Each morning I look for her to help start my day out on the right foot. So today, she makes my "what am I thankful for" post.


----------



## cemmons12 (Nov 17, 2013)

Very well said Jacqui!


----------



## AZtortMom (Nov 18, 2013)

Very sweet! Jacqui [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH]


I am very thankful for my fiancÃ© who makes me feel loved every day [HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸[HEAVY BLACK HEART]ï¸


----------



## susanbgc (Nov 18, 2013)

I am thankful for my husband (of 2 days & a few hrs) who has made me the happiest woman alive, today our 1st tortoise arrived he went & picked up our marginated who we called 'Sheldon' 
I hope this is the great beginning of things to come xxx


----------



## sibi (Nov 18, 2013)

Congrats on your new hubby and tortoise! Remember to always, always have respect for each other throughout the years. It's the single most important ingredient in love. Without it love cannot survive.


susanbgc said:


> I am thankful for my husband (of 2 days & a few hrs) who has made me the happiest woman alive, today our 1st tortoise arrived he went & picked up our marginated who we called 'Sheldon'
> I hope this is the great beginning of things to come xxx


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 18, 2013)

susanbgc said:


> I am thankful for my husband (of 2 days & a few hrs) who has made me the happiest woman alive, today our 1st tortoise arrived he went & picked up our marginated who we called 'Sheldon'
> I hope this is the great beginning of things to come xxx



Congrats! I too hope that for you, things just keep getting better and better. Here's to many many very wonderous years and anniversaries for the two of you.


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re: RE: What are you thankful for?*



susanbgc said:


> I am thankful for my husband (of 2 days & a few hrs) who has made me the happiest woman alive, today our 1st tortoise arrived he went & picked up our marginated who we called 'Sheldon'
> I hope this is the great beginning of things to come xxx



Always go to bed happy never mad . Always make him kiss you in the mornings and good night . Make time for him even when you don't have time . Never for get to say you love each other every day . Most of all respect each other never argue in public no matter how mad he makes you . You will have a happy life . No matter how bad life can get you can never give up on each other . It takes work to have a happy marriage. Good luck


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 19, 2013)

I am thankful for the members in here who share the bad things, the downing things, the frustrations and disappointments in their lives with us. While I am not glad nor thankful for you being sick or your life being turned upside down, what I am thankful for is that because of what you are going through, you are reminding me of just how much I do have to be thankful for. You remind me, that my troubles are few and far between. That my troubles are not so bad that there is no light at the end of the tunnel. You inspire me with your stories, the challenges you face, the things you have over come in your life. You make me a better person and help me to face my own challenges with a more positive attitude.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 21, 2013)

I am thankful for my dogs. The youngest Chi puppy makes sure I never get to miss the beauty of the night sky... or should I say the wee morning hours sky. Then if I try to slip back into what's left of my warm bed for "just another hour" of sleep, my ever thoughtful canines decide it's time to play King of the Hill (with me being the hill if course).  I am thankful for them thinking we need to go for walks no matter the weather. That in fact if it's really cold and windy or raining, they think I should spend more time "enjoying" it so they take longer to do their jobs. My coonhound makes sure I never miss the knowledge of anybody being over in the park or the next block down for that matter either.  I am thankful for those warm bodies snuggled up next to me, during the cold nights... not so much so during the heat of summer.  I am thankful for them helping to keep my arm from loosing any usage, with their constant desire for fetch and tug-of-war. I am thankful for when they have gotten wet or muddy, suddenly they seem to have a need or is it just a desire to show how well they can share with me.  They are indeed, good at shaking that water on to me.  Why though do they only think to place muddy foot prints on my good clean clothes as I am getting ready to walk out the door and running late? I am thankful for them making sure I know when the cats out on the porch move around. My dogs are so good at helping the cats to exercise or to referee the cats when they fight, for that I am thankful. I am thankful to have them, when the day seems bleak and the future not worth it. They always have a way of making me feel things will be okay. They always seem to know when I need them to cuddle with me or just place their head upon my lap. I am thankful that even when I am in a bad mood and they forgive me for my cranky actions, words, and tone. Who could not be thankful for the ability of a dog to make you feel like you are the most valuable person in the world and that they have missed you greatly, even if you were only gone for a minute. Just I am thankful for the good and even the not always so good things I enjoy from having my dogs.


----------

